# does Dish usually want deactivated VIP211K HD receiver back?



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

I am still withing the 2-year contract with Dish.

Recently(well, 7 months ago), I deactivated one of the receivers, the VIP211K HD receiver. 
What am I supposed to do with it? Does Dish usually want it back?
I vaguely recall the CSR saying something about returning it via the
empty box they were sending me.(but I never got anything) 

It's been a while and I'm just curious...

Thanks for any info!


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

If its a leased box they want it back.

You best call DISH and get the box before you find a charge on you bill for the receiver.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

n0qcu said:


> If its a leased box they want it back.
> 
> You best call DISH and get the box before you find a charge on you bill for the receiver.


but it's been 7 months.....


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

SO ? Call them and remind them.

It's not going to do anyone else any good, and it won't do you any good unless you reactivate it (if they will let you).


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Are you sure it is deactivated?


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Call Dish as someone else and ask about its status.

Tell them you saw it for sale and wondered if it was subscribable.


----------

